# Solid boxes even in the SW winds, NEW boat almost ready!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

This past weekend was one of those weekends were I wish all our boats would have caught each other's fish&#8230;.. Let me explain. Thursday was a slow day on the water because the SW wind started blowing shortly after sunrise. The drifting boat started the morning on fire picking up 5 keeper trout on the first drift and then it went downhill quickly as the SW wind started to blow. Nick's wading party grinded it out for right at 20 fish including some really nice specks. On Friday I fished a tourney out of POC with some oilfield buddies. The goal was to catch our flounder first, then string a red and trout to have all 3 and then spend the rest of the day improving. Within 20 minutes of fishing, we had our 16in flounder so we could check that off the list. About an hour later after catching a handful of short fish, we stuck a 17in trout and a 26.5in 6.5lb red and I was feeling pretty good. The wind was mostly out of the west and I figured everyone would have a tougher time catching fish under these conditions. We made a move at 10am with big trout on our mind. After making a stop and picking up a 20in trout to improve our stringer, we headed to my honey hole. About 30 minutes into the wade I had "the bite" and missed her. Spend another 30 minutes trying to get her to hit again with no luck, so we made another move. That stop wasn't entirely a bust, one of the guys picked up a 27in red that went just under 7lbs. We had time for one more stop and it ended up just producing about 15 school trout 16-18 inches. We headed to weigh-in feeling pretty good about our reds placing and just hoping that everyone else had the same trouble we did sticking a big trout. At the weigh-in we realized that a couple teams had made the most of their bites and had some solid stringers. Our 11lb trio didn't put us in the money and it took 7.25lbs to crack the top 5 on reds and our 1.62lb flounder got bumped out of 5th place by the last team weighing in with a 1.99lber. The fish Nick would catch on Saturday were the fish I needed Friday and Dad needed Saturday. Nicks group hammered the fish which included an 8.2lb red and right at a 6lb trout. They ended up with 40 trout and 7 reds on the day. Dad was fishing a tournament out of Palacios and caught good fish, just not as good as Nick's group did. He had 6.5lb reds and couldn't break 5lbs on his trout. He still placed 3rd with both his trout and red, but if he'd have caught Nick's groups fish he would have taken 1st in both. Sometimes you just need a little luck to be on your side and Fri and Sat the tournament teams just didn't have enough of it. Sunday Nick was back out on the water and the reds were thick! The group had no problem hooking and catching reds, but didn't have the same luck with the trout. They still ended up with a good box of fish to cap off a weekend of decent fishing considering the SW winds. 

The teal opener is right around the corner and we still have some availability for opening weekend if anyone is interested.

If you want to get out and catch some fish before the summer ends, get in touch with us soon. We have a few openings this week and the week after next. Next week is booked pretty solid. It won't be long before its hunting season and you don't want to miss out on some of the best fishing of the year. The new boat should be ready sometime this week and we can't wait to get her on the water! I'll post more pictures once it's complete.

*NICK* remaining open days in AUG. 16, 17, 28, 29, 31 and Labor Day weekend Sept 1-3
*JACOB* remaining open days in AUG. 16, 17, 26-31 and Labor Day weekend Sept 1-3

*More pics at:http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?t=255*



























































*More pics at:**http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?t=255*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

She's almost done. The crew at Tran is doing a great job and we'll be picking her up today to have the motor put on. I'll post tons of pictures once I get her hooked up!!!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Picked up the new boat today and drug her to get the new motor bolted on. Hopefully we'll be getting her wet before the weekend! More pics to come.


----------

